# Ουδείς άσφαλτος;



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2008)

Συνεντευξιάζεται ο βουλευτής Γιώργος Βαγιωνάς στη City Press (http://www.citypress.gr/PDF/1244/24.pdf) και λέει: «Αποδείχτηκε ότι ο αείμνηστος εθνάρχης είχε πολύ δίκιο γιατί στην επαρχία δεν υπήρχε ουδείς γιατρός.» Εγώ θα έγραφα είτε «...γιατί δεν υπήρχε κανένας γιατρός» είτε (στην περίπτωση που λάμβανα έξτρα πόντους για τη χρήση τού _ουδείς_ «...γιατί ουδείς γιατρός υπήρχε».

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το _ουδείς_ και το _κανένας_ μπορεί να ταυτίζονται από άποψη σημασίας, αλλά συντάσσονται το μεν πρώτο με κατάφαση το δε δεύτερο με άρνηση για να δηλώσουν το ίδιο πράγμα (δηλ. "ούτε ένας"). Ή κάνω λάθος κι είναι σωστός ο κος Βαγιωνάς;


----------



## psifio (Oct 1, 2008)

Ο Πάπυρος πάντως συμφωνεί μαζί σας απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω. Από το λήμμα "κανένας":

ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < μσν. φρ. κἂν εἷς ή κἄν ἕνας (ο μεταπλασμός τού εἷς σε ἕνας είχε πραγματοποιηθεί ήδη κατά τους μεσαιωνικούς χρόνους και οι δύο τ. κανείς και κανένας συνυπήρχαν όπως και σήμερα). Η φρ. μπορούσε να σημαίνει είτε «τουλάχιστον ένας» είτε «ούτε ένας» (πρβλ. κἂν). Στην πρώτη περίπτωση η σημ. εξελίχθηκε σε «κάποιος» (Είδες κανένα; Δώσε μου κανένα βιβλίο). *Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση η σημ. εξελίχθηκε σε «ουδείς», παρέμεινε όμως η αντίστοιχη σύνταξη τού κἂν με άρνηση (Δεν είδα κανένα. Δεν έχω κανένα βιβλίο να σου δώσω*, αλλά Ἓν οἶδα ὅτι ούδὲν οἶδα).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

*Δύο πλην=ένα συν;*

Τυπικά, ισχύει ότι δύο αρνήσεις=μία κατάφαση, π.χ. στην πρόταση "δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος εδώ";


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 21, 2008)

Όχι, γιατί τότε θα λέγαμε "Τσάμπα μαγείρεψα, κανείς ήρθε" και κανείς δεν θα μας κοιτούσε περίεργα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι κανείς δεν = ουδείς αλλά δε θυμάμαι πού.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Ίσως αυτό που σε προβληματίζει, Ambrose, είναι που βλέπεις το «κανένα(ς)» σαν το αγγλικό _no/none_. Θα βοηθούσε αν το έβλεπες σαν το _any/anyone_. Π.χ. _Ξέρει κανένας/κανείς τη διαφορά; Όχι, κανένας δεν την ξέρει._

Είναι κάτι άλλο που σε προβληματίζει και δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι κανείς δεν = ουδείς αλλά δε θυμάμαι πού.



Εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1627


----------



## Elsa (Nov 21, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Όχι, γιατί τότε θα λέγαμε "Τσάμπα μαγείρεψα, κανείς ήρθε" και κανείς δεν θα μας κοιτούσε περίεργα.



Ούτε θα λέγαμε: _Τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά; Θα μαζευτούμε ποτέ, να πάμε πουθενά, να φάμε τίποτα;_


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ίσως αυτό που σε προβληματίζει, Ambrose, είναι που βλέπεις το «κανένα(ς)» σαν το αγγλικό _no/none_. Θα βοηθούσε αν το έβλεπες σαν το _any/anyone_. Π.χ. _Ξέρει κανένας/κανείς τη διαφορά; Όχι, κανένας δεν την ξέρει._
> 
> Είναι κάτι άλλο που σε προβληματίζει και δεν καταλαβαίνω;



Τεσπα, δεν έχει σημασία. Με προβλημάτισε μια φράση που πέτυχα κι αναρωτήθηκα αν υπάρχει κάποιος γενικός κανόνας γι' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το _ουδείς_ και το _κανένας_ μπορεί να ταυτίζονται από άποψη σημασίας, αλλά συντάσσονται το μεν πρώτο με κατάφαση το δε δεύτερο με άρνηση για να δηλώσουν το ίδιο πράγμα (δηλ. "ούτε ένας"). Ή κάνω λάθος κι είναι σωστός ο κος Βαγιωνάς;



Νεκρανάσταση νήματος με αφορμή την παραπομπή από εκείνο:

Αν πάλι, θέλαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την φράση «ούτε ένας», θα λέγαμε «δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένας γιατρός» ή για μεγαλύτερη έμφαση «ούτε ένας γιατρός δεν υπήρχε!». Δηλαδή, συντάσσουμε το «ούτε ένας» σαν το «κανένας» και όχι σαν το «ουδείς».


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Συντάσσουμε ωστόσο σαν το _ουδείς_ (δηλ. χωρίς «δεν») την άλλη αόριστη αντωνυμία, το *μηδείς*. Ξεσηκώνω τα λιγοστά που χρησιμοποιούμε από το ΛΝΕΓ:

μηδενός εξαιρουμένου / μηδεμιάς εξαιρουμένης
μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε
μηδείς αγεωμέτρητος εισίτω
μηδενί δίκην δικάσης, πριν αμφοίν μύθον ακούσης 
μηδέν άγαν


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> μηδενός εξαιρουμένου / μηδεμιάς εξαιρουμένης
> μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε
> μηδείς αγεωμέτρητος εισίτω
> μηδενί δίκην δικάσης, πριν αμφοίν μύθον ακούσης
> μηδέν άγαν



Δε λέμε και "ουδενός εξαιρουμένου"; Ή λέω άσχετα;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Το θυμήθηκα σήμερα διαβάζοντας αυτό:

"Ο πελάτης της τράπεζας με την τσάντα στο χέρι, βγαίνει από το υποκατάστημα. Πλησιάζει το αυτοκίνητό του και ανυποψίαστος, τοποθετεί συνήθως τα χρήματα στο πορτ μπαγκάζ. _Κι επειδή κανείς από μόνος του και πριν ξεκινήσει με το αυτοκίνητο, παρατηρεί _ότι το λάστιχο του αυτοκινήτου είναι σκασμένο, κάποιος από τη σπείρα αναλαμβάνει να τον πληροφορήσει"


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Μα τόσο δύσκολο είναι πια να κάνουμε μια σωστή αρνητική πρόταση;

Ο κ. Μπουτάρης δήλωσε επίσης ότι από το Κ.Κ.Ε. θα τα έπαιρνε. Χωρίς να μπορεί να δώσει μια πειστική εξήγηση. Εγώ στη θέση του δεν θα τα έπαιρνα και από το Κ.Κ.Ε., αλλά για άλλο λόγο.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=27049

Εγώ στη θέση του δεν θα τα έπαιρνα _ούτε_ από το Κ.Κ.Ε.
(Εννοώ ότι έτσι έπρεπε να το πει για να κάνει σωστά την άρνηση, ντε. )


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και η αρχιεπισκοπική δήλωση θα μπορούσε να αξιοποιήσει τη χρήση τού _κανένας_, έστω και δύο φορές:

Όχι:
«Οποιαδήποτε πράξη βίας δεν αποτελεί τη λύση για κανένα πρόβλημα»
αλλά:
«Καμία πράξη βίας δεν αποτελεί τη λύση για κανένα πρόβλημα».


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2013)

Ναι, βρε παιδί μου, αλλά αυτό το καμία, κανένα, είναι τόσο οριστικά και αμετάκλητα. Ενώ το _οποιαδήποτε _είναι πιο σοφτ, αν μ' εννοείς... Μετριάζει κάπως το πράγμα, αφήνει ένα παραθυράκι να αερίζεται ο αφορισμός... γιου νόου...


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

Δεν μ' αρέσει να διαφωνώ με αρχιεπισκοπικά χείλη, Μπερναρντίνα, αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για καθαρό αγγλισμό (όπου any = οποιοσδήποτε, οποιαδήποτε, οτιδήποτε, οπωσδήποτε!).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 19, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δεν μ' αρέσει να διαφωνώ με αρχιεπισκοπικά χείλη, Μπερναρντίνα, αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για καθαρό αγγλισμό (όπου any = οποιοσδήποτε, οποιαδήποτε, οτιδήποτε, οπωσδήποτε!).



:up: (και δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτε άλλο, μια και δεν νομίζω ότι η επικριθείσα πρόταση μπορεί να σταθεί στα ελληνικά)


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

Ο Ρογέριος! mg: Γεια σου Ρογέριε! :clap:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2013)

Να πάρει η ευχή! Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε φατσούλα σαρκασμού/ειρωνείας. Αυτή εδώ :cheek: δεν με ικανοποιεί...
Προφανώς συμφωνώ μαζί σας.

Υγ. Βρε, ο Ρογήρος! ( :cheek: ) Γειά σου, Ρογήρε :clap:


----------

